# Our cat won't sit on, or next to us;(



## Alyson Jayne (Oct 7, 2011)

Over a month ago our adopted stray cat had the op then underwent a personality transformation, becoming really affectionate, letting us stroke her everywhere, pick her up, and she likes being held as she purrs like crazy, doing the paw kneading thing.

However, she only seems to be interested in getting our attention when we're doing something?? When we're sitting on the sofa or lying in bed and have the time to pet her, she never hops up, or sits, or lies next to us.

Has anybody experienced something similar with their cat, and were they able to overcome it somehow?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You bet. Murphy is especially in our faces when we're on the phone. A couple days ago I actually hung up on my Mom because Murphy was nuzzling me and took a big bite out of my hair. :-(

I've never thought of it that way, but you're right, it's always when you're doing something.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Trying to get attention when I'm doing something? All the time, especially Alkee who is a real bug when I'm on the phone. She'll start pushing papers, pens whatever off the desk. When I'm on the computer she'll insist on helping me type, poking at the keys with her paws. She's got to know that it annoys me, so now she'll sit between my arms or beside the keyboard as I type and push her nose on my hand while I'm typing....and drooling! You didn't mention how old your cat is, but this may be a phase and she'll decide she's want to sit in your lap eventually. Some cats aren't lap sitters tho, and prefer just to be beside you or near you. When I had longhair cats they sometimes sat in my lap but not for long, as it seemed they got too hot or something? It doesn't always indicate that the cat doesn't have affection for you.


----------



## Tinys Mom (Dec 14, 2011)

Tiny was like that a lot when he was younger. He only wanted attention when he could knock something out of my hands, or when I was asleep (in fact he still likes to lick my hands right as I start falling asleep). But when I wanted him on my lap? No thanks. It's something that he eventually grew out of somewhat. (He still has his days where he goes deaf to me asking him to jump up)


----------



## brezofleur (Dec 13, 2010)

:lol: Yes, Ody was/is like that. When we first adopted him, it took him a good solid 2 months before he felt comfortable/confident enough that he wasn't going anywhere and that he had his forever home. From there, he slowly (as he matured) started sleeping/sitting next to/on us. He's 2 now, we've had him just over a year now, and he's still doesn't like to be held or loved on. Although, it's perfectly OK for him to love on us! His favorite spot to lick people on is between the eyes/above the nose. He's a very affectionate boy.

My first cat, Charlie, was like that too. And as he aged and went into his Seniorhood, you could not keep him OFF my lap! 

Of course every kitty is different, but it could be an age thing. As she gets older, she might (probably) become a lap cat. Although I doubt the "PAY ATTENTION TO MEEEEEE not the PHONE!" will ever change, LOL.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

try having a few small treats with you when you sit down, give them out one at time over time with lots of petting.. if flattery doesn't work there is always bribery!!! caution you may end up with more of a lap cat than you might want..


----------



## Alyson Jayne (Oct 7, 2011)

*Minty is now chilling on the sofa with us *

We went away for a week, and when we returned it seemed that Minty realised how much she missed us! The same evening she jumped on the sofa, and now lets us stroke her belly as she snoozes next to us:smile: She still doesn't sit on our laps, but if I'm holding her to my chest then sit on the sofa in a reclining position she totally relaxes!
It's taken four 5 months for her to turn from a cat who snarled and swiped at us to one who trusts us completely, and we're so happy :love2


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a great update!


----------



## brezofleur (Dec 13, 2010)

That's GREAT!! Hopefully she continues to get better and more loving. All the best!


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

Murphy rules!
Jan


----------

